# Brigham Pipes



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

I can smoke cigars all day long with no problem, but I do get tongue bite from pipes. 
I see a long existing Canadian company called Brigham pipes, and the filter system they use, is suppossed to alleviate somewhat the infamous tongue bit. They are realatively inexpensive and they have quite a selection. Check out their web site, or go to pipesandcigars.com to see the selection. 

Anyone have any experience with these pipes???

Thanks Jerry


----------



## YourNoob (Jan 19, 2010)

I personally really love Brigham pipes for their filter system...or maybe im just a canuck lol

But truth is, I really do love these pipes as they make my VAs much more smooth, sweet, and creamy. I know many pipe smokers will advocate more on smoking technique, preparation and storage of tobacco to fight against tongue bite but i find that these filters help the noob or even experienced pipe smoker alot.

The Brigham pipes you see now are no longer made by Brigham in Canada, but they are actually more of an importer of Brigham Branded pipes made in Italy by Lorenzetti. The filters are still made in Canada (thanks to our wood and pulp industry) but the pipes are still good smokers. They are graded by their "dot system" with the more amount of dots typically being higher grade briars but i find that they all smoke the same as they all have the same filter system. If anything the dots would differentiate the levels of aesthetics. For cleaning I clean it as any other pipe however i take the filter out, rinse it under HOT water (so the water will evaporate quickly) and run pipe cleaners through it. Brigham recommends you throw these out when they turn into a dark walnut colour(or color), but ive read on other forums that some people have never thrown a filter out with proper rotation and cleaning.

If i had the money, i would swear by Brigham Pipes.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

YourNoob said:


> ...
> For cleaning I clean it as any other pipe however i take the filter out, rinse it under HOT water (so the water will evaporate quickly) and run pipe cleaners through it. Brigham recommends you throw these out when they turn into a dark walnut colour(or color), but ive read on other forums that some people have never thrown a filter out with proper rotation and cleaning.
> ...


Wash the FILTER and not the PIPE, correct?

Briar + Water = bad mojo

Unlike Nike - just *don't* do it.


----------



## FriarWhently (May 3, 2010)

RJpuffs said:


> Wash the FILTER and not the PIPE, correct?
> 
> Briar + Water = bad mojo
> 
> Unlike Nike - just *don't* do it.


Seriously? I usually throw my briars in the dishwasher after a smoke...


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

^ .......*waiting for edit to include smiley*


----------



## YourNoob (Jan 19, 2010)

RJpuffs said:


> Wash the FILTER and not the PIPE, correct?
> 
> Briar + Water = bad mojo
> 
> Unlike Nike - just *don't* do it.


For me, only the filter comes in contact with water.
All other parts of the pipe gets blessed with spirit soaked pipe cleaners


----------



## VFD421 (Nov 8, 2008)

Thought I would bring this thread up again since Smokingpipes has these pipes now.

Has anyone else had any experience good or bad with this line of pipes?


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

Great pipes, and they smoke fantastic, never a gurgle nor tongue bite. I cannot confirm that its the Pipe but either way, great pipe at a great price. I have also used without filter and it works beautifully.


----------



## VFD421 (Nov 8, 2008)

canadianpiper said:


> Great pipes, and they smoke fantastic, never a gurgle nor tongue bite. I cannot confirm that its the Pipe but either way, great pipe at a great price. I have also used without filter and it works beautifully.


Thanks for the help.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

FWIW, I've heard that the Savinelli Balsa filters work just as well from a couple of pipesters at my local B&M. I wonder how well either pass a pipe cleaner (and if it's necessary?)

Either way, I smoke my VA's slowly enough that tongue bite isn't really an issue for me. I prefer their flavor when sipped to that of being chugged anyhow.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

FiveStar said:


> FWIW, I've heard that the Savinelli Balsa filters work just as well from a couple of pipesters at my local B&M. I wonder how well either pass a pipe cleaner (and if it's necessary?)
> 
> Either way, I smoke my VA's slowly enough that tongue bite isn't really an issue for me. I prefer their flavor when sipped to that of being chugged anyhow.


Balsas won't pass a pipe cleaner, It's one solid piece.


----------



## ROTHNH (Jun 21, 2009)

All filters, regardless of brand, must be removed from the pipe so the pipe can be cleaned after each smoke.

My Savinelli pipes arrived in a box in a box, the pipe in a sock, along with a balsa filter fitted in the pipe as well a 10-pack of extra filters, as well as a black plastic tube which is intended to be used in place of the filter. The balsa filters can be removed and cleaned after smoking and, in my experienced, can be reused 1-3 times before discarding. Both the filters and the black plastic tube are optional. Many, if not more owners smoke their Savinelli pipes using neither.

Brigham pipes can also be smoked without the rock maple filter, but unlike the Savinelli, most Brigham pipe owners use the filter as intended. One filter, when removed, cleaned and dried after each smoke, can be reused 30 or more times ... some Brigham owners reuse filters twice or three times that long, especially those who use a shank brush and Everclear or 100 proof vodka to ensure a very thorough cleaning.


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

Wow now that's one helluva thread revival. Made me wince a little seeing User Name as No Longer a Community Member, miss that guys posts.


----------



## adamthale (Mar 23, 2012)

Love my Brigham Pipe


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

I just received my first Brigham today. I found a Voyageur Rhodesian on p&c.

However, I smoked it right away and noticed this filmish type stuff on the inner wall of the chamber. I figured out that it was a bit of finish that was basically melting off...

Am I going to need to worry about any effects of that? I later took some alcohol to it and removed it.


----------



## adamthale (Mar 23, 2012)

should be ok, sometimes they say to slowly work up to full pipe. Start with smoking 1/3, 1/2, 2/3 etc that way you can get a even cake happening in the pipe. I have a Voyageur too.


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

adamthale said:


> I have a Voyageur too.


What shape do you own?


----------



## adamthale (Mar 23, 2012)

I have #63, its a sitter.


----------

